# Roosting A Turkey



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Someone on another forum asked how to Roost a Turkey. Here was my answer.

This is from my "Turkey Addict's Manual, used by permission.

"Roosting A Bird
To be sure which roost the tom is using I go out the night before the hunt to "put a bird to bed". I stop near the area where I expect the tom to be roosted and use a crow or owl call, to try to get the bird to "shock gobble". Tom turkeys often gobble in response to a loud noise; a dog barking, door slamming, coyote, crow, owl or pileated woodpecker calling, even thunder. I prefer to use a crow or pileated woodpecker call during daylight, and a barred owl call during dusk and dark, when these animals are most often heard.

If I don't get an answer I move to the next likely roosting site, one where I have observed birds before, and try again. I continue moving until I get a response, then I get close enough to tell exactly which ravine and which group of trees the bird is in, so I can set up near it the next morning. I know several hunters who did not determine the exact roost site, and then set up too near or right under the roost tree the next morning. When this happens the bird may flush out early; watch as you approach under cover of darkness and remain on the roost; or fly away from you instead of coming to your calls and decoys.

Once I have put the bird to bed and determined its location I leave the area as quietly as possible, so I don't spook the turkey off the roost. On my way out I take note of the surrounding terrain and mark certain features in my mind, so I can find the roost the next morning.

Choosing A Setup Site
Before I return to the area to hunt the next morning I review my knowledge of the land and look at my topographical maps and aerial photos. I check the weather conditions for that day, knowing that clouds, rain, snow or heavy wind may keep the birds on the roost longer than normal. Then I look for the feeding and strutting area closest to where the bird is roosted, and the nearest water. Turkeys often go to the nearest feeding area when they fly down shortly after sunrise, or they head for water if it is close. With the knowledge I have gained during my scouting, observing and patterning session I know the route the bird is likely to take after it flies down. If I have observed the birds under the current weather conditions I know what they will probably do, and where the best areas to setup or ambush them are. If I am not sure what they will do I make an informed guess, and hope they come my way, or respond to my call.

Before I go to my hunting site I use an owl call to get the tom to shock gobble one more time, to be sure it is still on the roost. Then I head for my hunting site making a point of getting there at least an h our before dawn, so I don't spook the birds when they can see me. If I do spook a bird going in before daylight, and I am there long enough and out of sight, it usually forgets I am there. When I get to my setup site I decide where the bird is likely to appear, where to place my decoys, and where to sit. Then I get in front of a large tree to break up my outline. I can also use the tree to lean against and to protect my back."

If you have questions - feel free to fire away - I'll do my best to help you out. You can also e-mail me at [email protected].

God bless and good hunting,

T.R. Michels


----------

